# 4CTF - Stat This Character!



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2002)

HEY!

I'm up to my eyeballs finishing off "The Kid's Colouring Book o Critters - Celebrity Edition" and realized that I had FORGOTTEN to stat a very important creature.

DustBunny, and his sidekick Lint.

If ANYONE can get these guys statted using the 4 Colour to Fantasy rules, I'd be eternally grateful, my kids will love you, and the world will be a better place.

(Oh yeah, I'm hoping to put this book to bed by tomorrow, this is the ONLY critter left to stat...)


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude, you're crazy.  I'll come up with something tonight, but do you have any suggestions/preferences as to powers?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 18, 2002)

Attached.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 18, 2002)

You are the bomb.

*THE* bomb.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 18, 2002)

Oh, dude, sorry I forgot to do lint.  I was being rushed by a friend who wanted me to go play Magic (so I could drown my sorrows in card).  I'd make lint be . . . do they have dust mephits?  Ah, just make him a rat with the 'dust' template (+8 bonus to Hide checks in dusty areas, immune to dust-based attack forms).


----------



## HellHound (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks... got 'em.

Uhmm...

Here's the embarrassing part. I haven't actually BOUGHT a copy of this product yet... (4CTF).

So... 

Since I'm using material from it, what is the section 15 from the book, so I can put it in the Section 15 of the Kid's Colouring Book?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 23, 2002)

Equally embarrassing, I'm using a friend's computer (mine is not yet hooked up to the internet since I got back from college for Christmas), and I have no copy of the book on this computer.  You should email Russ, or post an ATTN thread directed to him.


----------

